# 2007 New Year’s Resolution Complete with December in SC



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Last January I finally made a new year’s resolution that I could keep! I resolved to fish the salt at least once a month – keep in mind I live in TN, at least 6 hours away. This past week I made my December trip to South Carolina, fulfilling and surpassing my resolution! I believe that in March, August, and October I went more than once. I was able to fish in VA, NC, and SC. Now I have to decide what I will do this year!

I spent this past week in Surfside, SC. The first night (Wednesday) I made it there just in time to fish about an hour before dark – 1 whiting caught. Thursday I fished the surf in front of the house, up from Surfside pier. Only a small black drum was produced. There should have been more than just that one drum but I couldn’t find them! 








Too bad I don't have large feet!

The best day was Friday. I spent that day fishing the inlet and jetties. Even though we didn’t catch any fish nor get any bites, I enjoyed being in great company and out on the water. Saturday through Monday I alternated between the surf, inlet, and Garden City Pier. Only a few whiting and small sharks were caught. 

This is what happens when someone doesn’t tie off the boat properly or perhaps not at all! 








I don’t know who this belongs to but my brother and brother-in-law got it back to the marina. I didn’t help much – I pretty much just laughed and made fun of my brother-in-law – it’s what I do best! I told on-lookers that he was too cheap to buy gas so I had to pull him in. At one point, I thought he was going in the water when he attempted to step off the boat onto part of the dock that had floated away. I’m sure I would not have laughed if he had. Seriously.  

















I did find out that a couple had purchased Garden City Bait and Tackle about 7 weeks ago. They seemed really nice. Bait was better than it was in October so perhaps they made a change on where they get the bait. They had some good deals on some ambassadors that I just couldn’t pass up and one more I meant to go back and buy after the owner used it that night. I felt bad taking if from his rod that he was about to walk out the door with!

Not much to report other than a good time on the water! Now onto 2008 fishing!

Britt


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

good thing you actually caught some fish. this time of the year fishing is usually very slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice report and great pics Britt! Looks like you passed the holidays in style...Happy New Year!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report Brit*

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yes, the fishing was really slow but it beat being in these mountains!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

where in TN you llive? SHADE12 is also from TN.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

There are a couple of us on here from TN. I live in Kingsport - North East Tennessee.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

hell with the mountains, the salt water runs through my blood.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

outfishin28 said:


> hell with the mountains, the salt water runs through my blood.


Easy there hoss. These mountains contain some mighty fine fishing when you can't get to the coast.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Britt, Nice pics story. Seeing you all paddle that boat in must have been piceless to see.

Finders Keepers?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Returned the boat and let the guys know at the marina what had happened.

There is some fine fishing here, if that's what you like!


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Kingsport*

Chet I Live In Kingsport Also. 

Britt I Live Up Behind Meadow View. Good Report And Pics. Keep Up The Post


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Small world. I live off of Memorial Blvd. I think someone else on here is from Kingsport as well.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Easy there hoss. These mountains contain some mighty fine fishing when you can't get to the coast.



Yes, there may be, but I live less than a mile from the ocean. I need a real good excuse to not be able to get there.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Small world. I spent last week in JC and Gray. My in-laws moved out of KPT about 15 years ago and into the taint, well boone's creek/gray area. Taint Kingsport, taint Johnson City. I think everyone else has followed them.

Dang it was so cold up there. Didn't get over freezin for 3 days. Of course it was cold down this way too. Actually made it down to freezing one or two nights.

I'd like to be going to that gunshow at Meadowview next weekend. It's about 450 miles from me.


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Gun Show*

Bigphill

I Live About A Rocks Throw ( In My Younger Days) From Meadow View. If You Happen To Be Up In These Parts In The Spring, Give Me A Post. Maybe We Can Wet A Line. Fantastic Fishing In The Spring Here. Then I Am Usaly Chashing Lm & Sm Bass, Hybrids And Rock Fish. We Have 5 Lakes And 2 Rivers Within A 45min Drive.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah. Plenty of fishing around there. 

I may take you up on it. I got several fishing family members around there.


----------

